# Google Calendar



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of a Google calendar for UCI Pro events?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

nope, but shouldn't be too hard to import a .csv from one of the website listings...


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

UCI Calendar App with iCalendar export option supported by Google Calendar, Apple iCal and MS Outlook and many others:
http://www.steephill.tv/uci-cycling-calendar/


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I r stoopid... how do I export it?


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's the help screen: http://twitpic.com/45y687

Click on the iCal button then follow the instructions


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Steephill! Awesome idea, awesome app.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*Found another option*

Great blog. Great info.

http://www.pavepavepave.com/2011/03/14/uci-world-and-european-tour-calendars-for-your-computer-phone-or-whatever/


----------

